# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ambasada angleze tirane

## krokodili_73

Te nderuar bashkeforumas,
dua ti bej nenes nje garanci qe te vije te me vizitoje ne Angli, po puna eshte se se di adresen, numerat e tel e faxit te ambasades angleze ne tirane. Nese ndonjeri nga ju i di, ju lutem me ndihmoni, plus ne se keni nai shbllon a text letre se si behet ftesa dhe se kujt ti drejtohet.
Pershendetje
Kroksi

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Lale nje search ne Gogle "British Embassy in Tirana" !
Shpresoj te takosh nenen se shpejti!

Ciao  :shkelje syri:

----------


## krokodili_73

U cava duke kerkuar me gogle me del vetem America Embassy si eshte puna.So nqs keni ndonje informacion per adresen te lutem na e coni pak.

Thank you krokodili

----------


## ALBA

E megjithese quhesh Krokodil,prap e kam shpirtin e mir e po te ndihmoj ,ketu poshte ke adresen e ambasades angleze ne Tirane.

Address:
British Embassy
Rr Skenderbej, 12
Tirana
Albania


Tel: (00355)(4)234973/4/5
Fax: (00355)(4)247697


Opening hours:
Monday-Thursday
08:30-13:00 & 14:00-17:00
Friday 08:30-14:30

Sa per teksin, mund te pyesesh ne telefon se si mund te shkruhet,por besoj se aty ku do besh garancin do kete formular extra.

----------


## krokodili_73

Rrofsh alba

----------

